# next stop - Maurice Ravel



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ravel Bolero Muti/Wiener Philharmoniker*

Trully a facinating work, but I am not as great fan as I was in my youth. Mike Oldfield must have very much inspirated when he created Tubular Bells.
Nice performance.

youtube comments

*I enjoyed this video because I can see each of the performers when it's his turn to play. Other videos concentrate on conductors, but they aren't the only "stars". Of course, I prefer closing my eyes when I listen to music.﻿

At minute 5:12 you can hear a small detuning of the trombone. But still keep a safe at the same pace for 18 minutes is not as simple as the minute 4:59. Brava orchestra which proves once again one of the best on the world, and what about the director. Bravissimo and lightweight.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ravel - La valse (Proms 2012)*

Prom 57: Wagner, Berg, R. Strauss & Ravel
*Ravel - La valse

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 26 August 2012*

The most facinating valse I have ever heard. The unrestness and tension, and the variations in this arrangement, makes it a very facinating listen
*
youtube comments

These young students? professionals? sound as good as many a top professional orchestra.﻿

I think they are all amazing Really well done. Beautifully played.Difficult music as well .

This is very lovely but the tempo changes in the main waltz passage of this orchestra are very unstable also the tone of the boehm system clarinet that was playing first part did not mix well with the german system bass clarinet but overall nice job

A pitty that the microphones were misplaced or something, i can't seem to hear what really matters...*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Emile Naoumoff - Maurice Ravel Valses Nobles et Sentimentales - Live Concert - HD*

*Emile Naoumoff plays Maurice Ravel Valses Nobles et Sentimentales during a memorial concert for Youri Egorov by five international master pianists.

Recorded on November 16th 2013 in the Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ in Amsterdam during the Young Pianists Festival.*

Very fine and thorough interpretation of this fine many-facetted piece

youtube comments

*beautifully performed, full of fragrance and zest﻿

Great dynamic changes and mood variations. Complete piano control. Really enjoyed the performance.﻿

It's Ravel not Liszt !!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Maurice Ravel: Ma mère l'Oye (suite)*

*Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Edward Gardner
18 december 2011, 11:00 uur, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw Amsterdam.*

I like this dreamy adventurous suite, that can seeme like another fowers and birds and forest and sea-suite. But like in other Ravel works there are a tention and undrest, making a many layered experiance. I doubt that Ravel is representated in many RELAX albums.

*youtube comments

Ravel was a masterful orchestrator!﻿

what a beautiful, hypnotically composed piece of music !!!!!

Watch the orchestra . . . watch every orchestra transformed at 'Jardin Féerique'. Hearts on sleeves. Tenderness everywhere.﻿

Beautiful! It's always the enchantment of an ageless unfailing magical realm. What a master of evocation was Ravel!﻿

Excellent! Nice tempos, not too slow on either the first or last movement, which some conductors drain of their momentum altogether. All the solos here are beautifully played, and notice that Ravel chooses to use a modestly sized orchestra in this suite: Two each of woodwinds, no brass other than two horns, but plenty of gentle colors like harp and celeste, frequent divisions of string parts, and sparing use of untuned percussion like the gong.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto for the left hand (Full)*

*The Symphony Orchestra of the Liszt School Of Music (Conductor: Prof. Nicolás Pasquet) plays Maurice Ravels Piano concerto for the left hand, which he composed 1929 for austrian pianist Paul Wittgenstein who lost his right arm during WW I. On the piano Hélène Tysman (29) who finishes her final exam at the Liszt School with this concert.

The concert took place at the Neue Weimarhalle on December 8th, 2011*

Majestic! Such great and rich work!
And very fine performance from the orchestra and the pianist. Impressing what you can do with one hand

*youtube comments

What a good-looking orchestra O_O﻿

'Let our left hand be our leader and let it always hold to the tempo' Mozart once said, and Chopin expanded that idea by stating 'The left hand, it is the director of the orchestra. It's a clock. Do with the right hand what you want and can'.

It must be extremely difficult. But it is an absolutely wonderful piece - Ravel was a genius. God, I love him!﻿

This is the most beautiful, touching interpretation of this piece I've ever had the joy to listen to. Tysman is such a work of art, down to the fingertip bleeding and the in-the-zone movements back and forth at the bench. The orchestra was super, too.﻿*


----------

